# Quote of the day (from my wife)



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

"Wow!, I get strawberries, can I see the bag?"

Konga Natural, Ethiopian Yirgacheffe from Union Hand-Roasted

The tasting notes say "... it is highly fruited with sweet dried strawberry emerging as the temperature cools"

Spot on!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Well done to her, I still don't quite understand or appreciate all the flavours in a coffee, in the same way it takes time to appreciate wine etc. I'm starting to get there. I suspect part of the problem was my machines inability to extract some of the more subtle stuff. Looking forward to learning on the new machine.

My hat is off to the highly developed palate of your wife.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Glenn - I think you should put this double act on the stage!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

She makes a decent coffee too. Sundays are the day she makes coffee for me.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Is that from an espresso or brewed coffee?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Espresso and as a Flat White

She likes brewed but would rather concentrate on espresso making to improve it.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Espresso and as a Flat White
> 
> She likes brewed but would rather concentrate on espresso making to improve it.


Blimey..I'd be happy if my wife even drank coffee!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mine didn't have a choice.

I weaned her off a 2-3 sugar habit by taking her along to the Square Mile 'Taste of' evenings (many years ago now) and she started tasting espressos - recognising the sweetness was present in well extracted coffee.

Fairly much overnight she started to appreciate the taste after ditching the sugar and has a pretty good palate from tasting lots of foods. She is a real foodie.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

It was the great staff at edinburghs Costello coffee that swore to cure my sugar habit. Down fom 2, then to 1 and now none. Can appreciate the coffee much more without sugar confusing matters


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

excelent! I wish my skills were refined enough to extract flavours like that... I just taste coffee!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Laura cannot tollorate stimulants, hence 1/2 a cappuchino or 2 sips of brewed is her limit


----------

